# Ecran 12"



## Magnus_Wislander (12 Février 2005)

Actuellement, ma soeur a un iBook 14" mais elle le trrouve trom peu maniable, donc elle souhaite un iBook 12" à la place. Les utilisateurs de 12" ne le trouvent-ils pas un peu petit, l'écran ? Est-ce que ça fait un peu mal aux yeux, à force ?

Merci de vos avis  (P.S. : c'est valable aussi pour ceux qui ont un PB 12" !)


----------



## olivomac (12 Février 2005)

Pas de souci avec mon 12" : pour une utilisation individuelle les polices ne sont pas gigantesques mais tout à fait acceptable.
C'est sûr que si c'est pour regarder des photos/vidéos à plusieurs c'est déjà moins le pied et là il faut un écran externe.
Par contre coté portabilité c'est vraiment le top : il se glisse partout donc je nhésite pas à le promener.


----------



## Caster (12 Février 2005)

j'en ai commandé un (un PB 12") ....... il tarde un peu à arriver ... mais j'ai ha^te de le trimballer partout avec moi


----------



## Zyrol (12 Février 2005)

Je bosse tous les jours sur mon ibook 12", et que tu bonheur... ultra portable et l'écran est largement suffisant.

Pour moi c'est LE portable, les autres sont plus des ordis transportables !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2005)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> Actuellement, ma soeur a un iBook 14" mais elle le trrouve trom peu maniable, donc elle souhaite un iBook 12" à la place. Les utilisateurs de 12" ne le trouvent-ils pas un peu petit, l'écran ? Est-ce que ça fait un peu mal aux yeux, à force ?
> 
> Merci de vos avis  (P.S. : c'est valable aussi pour ceux qui ont un PB 12" !)



pour avoir eu les 2... qu'elle hesite pas pour le 12"... c'est bien moins encombrant que le 14"... puis avec la difference de prix... elle se prend un ecran externe... c'est top, ca...


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (13 Février 2005)

Merci de vos réponses  . Pourtant, les vendeurs disent que le 12" devient un peu soûlant à force, ça fait mal aux yeux. Mais je vous crois et ma soeur aura donc un nibouc 12".


----------



## iMan (13 Février 2005)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> Je bosse tous les jours sur mon ibook 12", et que tu bonheur... ultra portable et l'écran est largement suffisant.
> 
> Pour moi c'est LE portable, les autres sont plus des ordis transportables !



Mon avis rejoind parfaitement le tien,C'EST QUE DU BONHEUR !!


----------



## kisco (13 Février 2005)

y a plusieurs sujets qui parlent du confort du 12''.
moi je bosse desssus toute la journée aussi, et aucun problème, pourtant j'avais un 19'' avant.

on s'y habitude très vite! :love:


----------



## arthur74 (13 Février 2005)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> Merci de vos réponses  . Pourtant, les vendeurs disent que le 12" devient un peu soûlant à force, ça fait mal aux yeux.



Les vendeurs racontent n'imprte quoi   

Le PowerBook 12" est extremement confortable, et ne fait absolument pas mal aux yeux ...

J'en ai un depuis 1 an et demi, je ne le regrette absolument pas ... il ne faut vraiment pas hésiter


----------



## Zyrol (13 Février 2005)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> Merci de vos réponses  . Pourtant, les vendeurs disent que le 12" devient un peu soûlant à force, ça fait mal aux yeux. Mais je vous crois et ma soeur aura donc un nibouc 12".




C'est un vendeur Fnac ???     

C'est normal qui l'ait dit ça alors !!!   

Ils sont pas super fort dans la vente mac !!!


----------



## Original-VLM (13 Février 2005)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> Actuellement, ma soeur a un iBook 14" mais elle le trrouve trom peu maniable, donc elle souhaite un iBook 12" à la place. Les utilisateurs de 12" ne le trouvent-ils pas un peu petit, l'écran ? Est-ce que ça fait un peu mal aux yeux, à force ?
> 
> Merci de vos avis  (P.S. : c'est valable aussi pour ceux qui ont un PB 12" !)



Perso j'ai un PowerBook 12' et je trouve que la taille de l'ecran est tout a fait correct pour une utilisation nomade. Maintenant  je m'en sers que pour les cours, et quand je ne suis pas chez moi et que j'ai besoin de bosser. En bref, 12 pouces, c'est suffisant pour une utilsation secondaire, mais si c'est une machine principale, je dis que c'est peut etre un peu juste.

Depuis que j'ai le PowerBook, j'apprécie encore plus la taille de mon Cinéma Display 20'


----------



## Natalya (13 Février 2005)

arthur74 a dit:
			
		

> Les vendeurs racontent n'imprte quoi
> 
> Le PowerBook 12" est extremement confortable, et ne fait absolument pas mal aux yeux ...
> 
> J'en ai un depuis 1 an et demi, je ne le regrette absolument pas ... il ne faut vraiment pas hésiter


 
Les vendeurs de la Fnac m'ont également dit que le 12'' pouvait être fatigant au bout de plusieurs heures de travail... J'hésite toujours entre le PB 12'' superdrive et le PB 15'' superdrive; le 12'' me plait énormément, il est si petit, on peut vraiment l'emmener partout, mais j'ai peur de finir par me retrouver un peu "à l'étroit" au bout d'un moment (tant au niveau de la dimension de l'écran que des performances qui sont un peu plus "faibles" sur le 12''). Et puis il est vrai que la dalle du 15'' est sensiblement plus lumineuse.... Mais le 12'' est si compact et léger.....! Si je prenais les deux? lol. Aidez-moi à faire un choix, je n'arrive pas à me décider, les deux me plaisent trooop!!!!!!


----------



## macinside (13 Février 2005)

perso j'utilise un PowerBook 12" depuis 2 ans, je n'ai pas de problème de fatigue visuel avec, idem quand j'utilise l'iBook 12" de ma mère


----------



## GrandGibus (13 Février 2005)

En passant, l'iBook 14" ou *Book 12" ont tous les deux la même résolution (1024x768) ce qui se traduit par une diminution d'environ 15% des caractères... En aucun cas, tu pourras afficher plus d'info (barres d'outils, palettes...) sur un 14 que sur un 12".

Pour mon utilisation, une meilleure (plus importante) résolution me permet d'afficher plus de barres d'outils ou fenêtres flottantes... alors qu'avec mon 12, on est obligé de jongler un peu plus avec Exposé .

Mais la portabilité est exceptionnelle d'autant que l'utilisation très confortable. Donc, *Alu 12 POWWWWAAAA   :love: :love:*


P.S. non chagregel n'est pas mon père


----------



## Gregg (13 Février 2005)

Natalya a dit:
			
		

> Les vendeurs de la Fnac m'ont également dit que le 12'' pouvait être fatigant au bout de plusieurs heures de travail... J'hésite toujours entre le PB 12'' superdrive et le PB 15'' superdrive; le 12'' me plait énormément, il est si petit, on peut vraiment l'emmener partout, mais j'ai peur de finir par me retrouver un peu "à l'étroit" au bout d'un moment (tant au niveau de la dimension de l'écran que des performances qui sont un peu plus "faibles" sur le 12''). Et puis il est vrai que la dalle du 15'' est sensiblement plus lumineuse.... Mais le 12'' est si compact et léger.....! Si je prenais les deux? lol. Aidez-moi à faire un choix, je n'arrive pas à me décider, les deux me plaisent trooop!!!!!!




Les vendeurs de la fnac , ca me fait rire  . Ecoute plutôt les mac user de ce forum  puis bon ibooooooooook 12" powaaaaaaaaaaaa( que je n'ai pas encore ) et si j'avais du fric Alu 12" powaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Nobody (13 Février 2005)

Si je comprends bien, la taille de l'écran ne change rien entre un 12" et un 17" par exemple si la résolution est la même?

Je veux dire, est-ce que je verrai exactement la même chose sur un écran 17" en 1024 x 768 et sur un 12" également en 1024 x 768?


----------



## Gregg (13 Février 2005)

Tu verra la même chose


----------



## Nobody (13 Février 2005)

Et donc, dire qu'il y aura une diminution de 15% entre un 14" et un 12", c'est simplement comme si l'écran était passé dans une photocopieuse réductrice?  Sans perte d'aucune sorte si ce n'est la taille?


----------



## GrandGibus (13 Février 2005)

La même chose... mais en plus gros sur le 17.. (si étendu).

La résolution des écrans tft est fixe (une grille de petits points qui s'allument ou s'éteignent). Quand on dit 1024x768, c'est le nombre de ces petits points (1024 en largeur...). 

Dans ton cas, les petits points sont un peu plus gros (ou plus espacés) sur le 14 pouces que sur le 12.

Quant au 17 pouces, si tu passes l'écran en 1024 _étendu_, os x va s'arranger pour allumer plusieurs points à la fois pour représenter un même pixel.


----------



## GrandGibus (13 Février 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Et donc, dire qu'il y aura une diminution de 15% entre un 14" et un 12", c'est simplement comme si l'écran était passé dans une photocopieuse réductrice?  Sans perte d'aucune sorte si ce n'est la taille?



Absolument


----------



## Nobody (13 Février 2005)

Ah oui, alors c'est pour ça que choisir le 1024 x 768 pour un 17", c'est moins "lisible" que sur un 14" ou un 12" où ce qui s'affiche sera plus net, c'est ça?


----------



## Gregg (13 Février 2005)

Tout a fait


----------



## Nobody (13 Février 2005)

Merci de m'avoir fait progresser!


----------



## Gregg (13 Février 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Merci de m'avoir fait progresser!




De rien mais je dis quand même Alu 12" powaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## fantax (13 Février 2005)

Salut
Moi j'ai un ibook2 avec écran de 12. Il est certain que sa taille le rend très maniable. D'autre part je ne ressens pas de fatigue oculaire particulière après usage prolongé. Cela dit je trouve tout de même l'écran un peu petit et si je devais acheter un portable maintenant, je pense que je choisirais un écran de 14.


----------



## Nobody (13 Février 2005)

Tu le trouves un peu petit à ton gout ou bien lorsque tu dois montrer quelque chose à d'autres? Ou bien...?


----------



## Gregg (13 Février 2005)

Tu sais quand tu veux montrer quelque chose aux autres , tu le montres via ton écran de tv


----------



## Nobody (13 Février 2005)

Oui, certes; mais je veux dire si tu n'as pas d'écran plus grand sous la main?
En plein boulot, en quelque sorte, tu vois?
Non?
Ah.


----------



## Gregg (13 Février 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Oui, certes; mais je veux dire si tu n'as pas d'écran plus grand sous la main?
> En plein boulot, en quelque sorte, tu vois?
> Non?
> Ah.



Bien tu mets ton document en 200 %


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (13 Février 2005)

Non non, pas un vendeur FNAC, mais un revendeur agréé Apple . C'est pas grave, vive la mobilité du 12" !


----------



## Massalia (15 Février 2005)

Salut,

Je viens juste de recevoir mon iBook 12", qui voisine avec mon iMac 15" 700MHz, dont je suis d'ailleurs très satisfait.
Premières impressions très positives. Bien sûr, l'écran est plus petit (ah, ah !), mais très confortable. La différence n'est pas choquante, et puis il faut savoir ce que l'on veut.
Je voulais un petit, costaud ; on verra bien, mais je crois que je le tiens ! un vrai jouet, genre tamagoshi en quelque sorte. Certains diront : un objet transitionnel. Soit...
Je vais l'emmailloter dans son Tucano rouge 12" (j'en ai même reçu 2, m'étant trompé dans la commande &#8212; s'il y en a que ça intéresse... je sais, ce n'est pas le lieu pour en parler...) et le balader un max. 
C'est la lecture des messages sur ce forum qui m'a fait pencher vers le 12" et je ne le regrette pas. Si c'était le cas plus tard, je ne manquerais pas de le crier haut et fort.


----------

